

Eben Moglen calls Zuckerberg "a thug in a hoodie", says FB is a MitM attack - guelo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2VHf5vpBy8#t=10m30s

======
guelo
I've heard this speech being referred to as the "I have a nightmare" speech of
tech.

